# wheel hub



## Rene2015 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dose anyone know what other wheel hub will fit on a 82 stanza hatchback with a manual transmission, the front one. And also would a engine swap of a B13 fit on the 82 stanz.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The transmission won't fit either the SR20 or the GA16 engine. Anything's possible if you have the will, time and money to do so. You would need, for starters, engine and transmission assembly, ECM and wiring harness and a lot of fabrication to the exhaust and mounts and whatever else will be needed to accomplish the task. It would probably be easier to use a CA18DE as it would bolt up to your transmission and it should bolt to the factory mounts, being in the same engine family as the CA20E.


----------



## Rene96 (Jan 22, 2016)

But the car if fwd


----------

